# Old Line Art



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought that I would bore you all a little by showing a slide show. The first picture shows some of the art work that I did for a catalog when I first became a distributor in 1973. All of the line art except the company logos and one Leatherman drawing was made by me. The second picture shows one of the drawings in a parts manual that I made in 1969 while working as a designer at KD. The third shows 6 of my old business cards that I just found while cleaning house. I have a bunch of the old art work lying around. Tex-Shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazing! both the line art looks drew by a CAD program. Great drawings Tex


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Those are some excellent drawings. Talk about a lost art, CAD has certainly changed that. I started drafting with ink on mylar. About 1990 started using CAD, I sure can't letter like that. I have an owners manual for a 1967 MGB, all line art, all incredible.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I still sometimes use isometric paper to do quick designs for the prototype shop. It's good for simple stuff that just needs some 3D for clarity.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for showing those Bill.

I have a hands on artistic aptitude perhaps that is why love to see others work. I am highly intrigued with people's artistic style, that is why I very much enjoy looking through someone's sketch books.

And here, we get to see what comes out of someones mind and through their hands in a slingshot, knives etc.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I like the simplicity of the pencil drawings, I don't have much of an artistic eye (I prefer something I can get my hands on) but I love the old Chinese taoist drawings.

http://comps.fotosearch.com/bigcomps/VSL/VSL122/WFALL01.jpg


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Bill that is wonderful. Thanks for sharing. How many years ago has it been since you had a business in Abilene?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Talented -- that's what you are, Tex. One of those guys who can do anything he puts his mind to. Can't help but respect that.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Good stuff....period.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Bill that is wonderful. Thanks for sharing. How many years ago has it been since you had a business in Abilene?


30 years ago! I was working part time for C. G. Conn as a tool designer at the same time. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I would have been around 15 at the time. I know exactly where you worked, and I believe I may have met you before. That's my home town, and where my parents (both now in their 80's) still live. Small world!!! :0)


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I lived right across from the School on Mimosa and mentored kid’s one clean living at the tennis courts. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice stuff, it's always interesting to see how things were done before the arrival of the computer - well CAD in this case.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Cool Tex !


----------

